

Building a blog using Jekyll, Bootstrap and Github pages. A beginners guide - gkwelding
http://in-the-attic.com/2013/01/04/building-a-blog-using-jekyll-bootstrap-and-github-pages-a-beginners-guide/

======
pavel_lishin
> _I'd already set up all the 301 redirects on the .co.uk domain and I had to
> piggy back on a server I ran for other clients._

I can cut my server costs to zero as well, if I just hide all of my personal
domains on one of our work servers.

Anyway, couldn't he just as easily have used Tumblr, or stuck with WordPress?

~~~
gkwelding
The point is I could just have easily stuck with the .co.uk and kept it all
completely free. To be honest I still could do it free by using a 3rd party
redirection service for free, but this was a convenient way of doing it.

------
lazyjones
My "server costs" for my personal web page are $0 as well, I forward the URL
to static HTML hosted on Wuala. It gets rewritten to a long, ugly URL nowdays
(previously it was just content.wuala.com/.../~LazyJones or something like
that), but it works, is reasonably fault-tolerant and can be edited locally on
any device I want.

